# The Story of a mid 80's Sears Craftsman snowblower C950-52679



## lsettle

While growing up my father always had a snowblower. It was a Sear Craftsmen 10/28, if I recall correctly. Dad always used it on our driveway and on the older neighbors. I never used it, I was the shovel operator ;-). Fast forward 20 years, and I kept on using the shovel, that was what I knew. Last winter, we received a huge amount of snow. It was time to get a snowblower. I good friend of mine told me that his neighbour had one that he wanted to get rid of. I went to pick it up the snowblower to find that the snowblower, a Sear Craftsmen 10/32 was missing the hand start, the belly pan and the plastic belt cover. I took it anyway. Got the old girl running with in a few days.

I started to search for the missing parts to find that the parts were not cheap with shipping factored in. On Kijiji (Canadian Craigs list) there was the matching snowblower with two lawn mowers for $50.00 within 20 minutes away. The owner said that he was tired of spending money to the local repair guy and wanted it gone.

I went to go see the snowblower for the parts I needed to find that the snowblower was in fine condition and all there. When I get her home she would not start, took the carb off and cleaned it. It was dirty... Got the ol girl going and replaced the belts. That was in June. 

We received our first storm here in Nova Scotia 3 days ago, the snowblower ran great all day. After dinner, I went back out with my GoPro to make a video and within a few minutes the snowblower did not want to move forward... I found the cause...










My upper axle had sheared off. 








Lucky, I had a spare snowblower, I removed the axle that I required and installed it. I was off to the races once again.










Overall, I have the grand total of $87.00 in the snowblower and fully impressed with her! 





























Cheers, 

Lawrence


----------



## lsettle

I have searched the internet high and low for the manual, without luck. If anyone has a copy please PM me.

*Sear Craftsmen snowblower C950-52679 *

Thanks,

Lawrence


----------



## detdrbuzzard

good job Lawrence on keeping the old craftsman useable


----------



## db130

lsettle said:


> I have searched the internet high and low for the manual, without luck. If anyone has a copy please PM me.
> 
> *Sear Craftsmen snowblower C950-52679 *
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lawrence


wow, it really isn't out there. i am surprised.


----------



## bwdbrn1

I love a story with a happy ending. It's always good to hear these positive tales of older machines that just keep on going, and the owners who take care of them. Thanks for sharing it and the photos Lawrence.


----------



## HCBPH

Congrats, great total investment there. I do have a manual for a c950-52730 (11 HP 30") manual & a c950-52930 both in pdf format. Don't know how many parts are comparable to what you have or not. If you want it (let me know which one), PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## lsettle

I was able to scan a parts manual for a Sears Craftsmen 10 H.P. 28inch and 32inch.

PM me if you would like a copy.

Cheers,

Lawrence


----------



## lee h

Nice story, Happy ending and congrats on a nice snowblower.


----------



## classiccat

That is a good story! That machine is lucky you found her! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jim_N

I have a Craftsman C950 52679 32" 10HP snowblower. Been having 'issues' for a couple years. Always had a fallback in my Wheel Horse tractor with a Plow. No longer, the trans-axle is apparently kaput. So a few hours, clean the carb (ethanol) new fuel hose, spark plug, new belt on the blower drive. Used to be tough to start, always needed multiple tries and the electric start, now, choke and one pull of the rope!

Tested on week old HEAVY semi-frozen snow from last week. I am READY for the next snow.


----------



## C. Rosa

Hi

Could I get a copy of the C950-52730-7 manual ?

Tnx and have a nice day


----------



## JamesReady

I've got what looks like the exact same machine as the OP, except he has a headlight.....!!
Mine is a 1987 C950-528108.... Been running fine since 1987 with 1 new auger bearing, friction plate and 2 belt replacements...and axle bearing replacement..
She doesn't owe me anything.... still starts 1 pull every time.... Never needed the "lectric" start.

OP...Glad you found her and made whole again..!!


----------



## garry f

I also have a Sears craftsman C950-52677 .....I called Sears and they gave me a number from some other mfg. but nobody can identify this machine............it is an 8hp Tecumseh with an external alternator mounted to the recoil.............can't find any pictures or any info on this machine .........looking for any help.....thanks


----------



## lsettle

If anyone is looking for the manual for the 10/32, send me a PM.

Update.

We have had a few storms this year already (2017) and the ol snowblower is still running strong. I have noticed that the primer is very hard to push in. She still starts up, just takes a few more pulls. 

Cheers,

Lawrence


----------



## Dan Pierce

I sent you a PM. I got a similar machine except mine uses a throttle cable which is now worn out.

Dan


----------



## lsettle

Here is a YouTube video of the ol' girl in action today, 13 Feb 2017 - 





Cheers,

Lawrence


----------



## ab4j

HCBPH said:


> Congrats, great total investment there. I do have a manual for a c950-52730 (11 HP 30") manual & a c950-52930 both in pdf format. Don't know how many parts are comparable to what you have or not. If you want it (let me know which one), PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.


been looking for a manual C950-52730-7 for a used craftsman snow blower I just got and cannot find a manual for it. Would appreciate it if you could send me a copy of your PDF manual.
Thanks A.J. Peters, [email protected]


----------



## sscotsman

lsettle said:


> I have searched the internet high and low for the manual, without luck. If anyone has a copy please PM me.
> 
> *Sear Craftsmen snowblower C950-52679 *
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lawrence


Lawrence,
I just corrected the title of this thread..so its easier to find in future searches.
FYI, it will help your searching if you change:

Sear Craftsmen

to

Sear*s* Craftsm*a*n 

Scot


----------



## lsettle

Ab4j,

I just sent you 2 manuals. Hope they are of use.

Thanks,

Lawrence


----------



## MrPlod

Lawrence, I have the identical machine (minus the light). If you get a chance, could you have a look at my post from yesterday regarding axle removal, and let me know if there's any easier way to remove the axle? I don't want to mount the new brackets/bearings on the outside. I have the full manual but see no easy way to do this.

Thanks.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

lsettle way to save a good machine.


----------



## Tuts

lsettle said:


> I was able to scan a parts manual for a Sears Craftsmen 10 H.P. 28inch and 32inch.
> 
> PM me if you would like a copy.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Lawrence


I have the same issue and can find a manual for my 10/32 craftsman. I am looking for the axle bearing number.


----------



## Jacques Gaudreault

HCBPH said:


> Congrats, great total investment there. I do have a manual for a c950-52730 (11 HP 30") manual & a c950-52930 both in pdf format. Don't know how many parts are comparable to what you have or not. If you want it (let me know which one), PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.


Hello Don't know if this link is still available but I also have a Sears C950-52679 snowblower which needs repairs. If possible could you send me a PDF copy of your manual as stated in the mail trail. [email protected]....THANKS


----------



## 3vanman

Jacques Gaudreault said:


> Hello Don't know if this link is still available but I also have a Sears C950-52679 snowblower which needs repairs. If possible could you send me a PDF copy of your manual as stated in the mail trail. [email protected]....THANKS


Try this link for parts C950-52678, C950-52679.pdf


----------



## 3vanman

Also, for those individuals looking for "hard to find" machines, I frequently use Partsbay.ca First off, lots of info there, second, on line help is available, and of course you can order parts, which helps support the business and keep this source out there for us. Sears Parts Diagrams


----------



## Crazytimes

lsettle said:


> If anyone is looking for the manual for the 10/32, send me a PM.
> 
> Update.
> 
> We have had a few storms this year already (2017) and the ol snowblower is still running strong. I have noticed that the primer is very hard to push in. She still starts up, just takes a few more pulls.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Lawrence


Ill take the manual for 10/32 please


----------



## CarlB

lsettle said:


> I have searched the internet high and low for the manual, without luck. If anyone has a copy please PM me.
> 
> *Sear Craftsmen snowblower C950-52679 *
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lawrence


I have an early 80s large frame cub cadet 8/26 that i cant find a manual for either.


----------

